# SLR with Glasses?



## matthew robertson (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm wondering how people who wear glasses use SLR cameras.  I'd like to eventually upgrade, but can't wear contact lenses and I can't see without them.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 27, 2004)

There is a very good article about viewfinders on Luminous Landscapes:

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/tutorials/understanding-series/viewfinders.shtml

I hope this helps.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 27, 2004)

most good cameras allow a mount to be fitted to the viewfinder. This mount can hold a lens - a diopter lens - that can be matched to your glasses prescription. This means that you do not need to wear glasses when looking through the viewfinder.
I have never used one as I do not find using the camera with glasses to be a problem.
(I have to admit that most of the time I do not use my glasses prefering the soft, out of focus effect this produces ;-) )


----------



## oriecat (Nov 27, 2004)

I don't really understand the question.  I don't have any trouble looking through the viewfinder with my glasses on...


----------



## matthew robertson (Nov 27, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I don't really understand the question.  I don't have any trouble looking through the viewfinder with my glasses on...



Well, that's the crux of the question, even if it's a slightly dumb one.  I can't hold the camera to my eye because I have glasses on, and my glasses are too flimsy to hold the camera against.  What do you do, how do you use the viewfinder - just held away from your eye?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 27, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> most good cameras allow a mount to be fitted to the viewfinder. This mount can hold a lens - a diopter lens - that can be matched to your glasses prescription. This means that you do not need to wear glasses when looking through the viewfinder.
> I have never used one as I do not find using the camera with glasses to be a problem.
> (I have to admit that most of the time I do not use my glasses prefering the soft, out of focus effect this produces ;-) )



Canons better models have build in diopter lens


----------



## jadin (Nov 27, 2004)

I don't have a problem with them. My suggestion is get better frames, plain and simple.


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 27, 2004)

What kind of gear are you using?

DSLRs have the screen on the back of the camera.

Most medium format film SLRs have interchangable veiwfinders.  I'm sure some of the prism finders would work, and then there is always a waist level finder.  

Some upper end 35mm SLRs offer this feature.  Check out the Nikon F3HP.  I think the "HP" stands for "high eyepoint", and was designed with eyeglass wearers in mind.


----------



## jadin (Nov 27, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> DSLRs have the screen on the back of the camera.



Unlike point and shoots, the screen on the back is only shown after the shot for dSLR's. Meaning it's useless for checking focus etc.


----------



## railman44 (Nov 27, 2004)

If you're shooting film, Nikon came out with an F3HP(high eyepoint).  The viewfinder was designed for people wearing eyeglasses.  I think, but I'm not sure, Nikon continued with the HP viewfinder through F4 and maybe beond??  Nikon, like other good cameras offered diopters too.  I'm fairly sure they still do...


----------



## oriecat (Nov 27, 2004)

matthew robertson said:
			
		

> Well, that's the crux of the question, even if it's a slightly dumb one.  I can't hold the camera to my eye because I have glasses on, and my glasses are too flimsy to hold the camera against.  What do you do, how do you use the viewfinder - just held away from your eye?



Well I just checked again, and I guess my glasses don't even really press against the cam.  I shoot with my left eye, and I press my nose into the back and just look through.  I don't intentionally hold it away though.  That's just how it ends up.  Even without my glasses, my eye isn't pressed against the viewfinder.


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 27, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> ksmattfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well rats!  I had been envisioning being able to use a DSLR like my TLRs.


----------



## amospro (Nov 27, 2004)

I know this isn't the answer you were looking for but get the Lasix Eye Surgery.  It will be the BEST money you ever spend.  My wife just had it done about a year ago and she still RAVES about it.  It's less than $2000 now.  Here vision is 20/15 -- better than average!


----------



## mrsid99 (Nov 27, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> I don't have a problem with them. My suggestion is get better frames, plain and simple.



 Gotta agree with that.
 I use a Canon 10D with the eyepiece extender option and my glasses contact the rubber surround, works for me and hasn't damaged anything so far.


----------



## Scurra (Nov 28, 2004)

My 20D has a built in diopter lens, but since my sight is OK i'm not sure if it does a good job of adjusting to suit those with eyesight problems.


----------



## j_mcquillen (Nov 28, 2004)

> I don't have a problem with them. My suggestion is get better frames, plain and simple.



yep! I agree...   

I use glasses, and have never had a problem holding the camera against them - a lot of SLRs have a slightly rubberised surround to the eyepiece, so there shouldn't really be a problem, especially if you get your glasses coated to make them more scratch resistant.


----------



## malachite (Nov 29, 2004)

I push my glasses up onto my forehead and thank technology for auto focus    For maual focus cameras, a split prism finder works for me, and view finder stuff is just a matter of really knowing the depth of field scale for a particular camera. Diopters work pretty well as long as you're not too blind, but even then they atleast make things somewhat clearer. To figure out which correction is for you, go play with a camera that has an adjustable diopter.


----------



## airgunr (Nov 29, 2004)

Mine has an adjustable diopter so you can adjust for glasses or without them.


----------



## Morelos (Dec 9, 2004)

I used to have a nikon d70 and it  counts with a knob which allows the user to adjust the dioptries, nontheless, now I use a canon rebel gii and I simply put my glasses in front of the visor and it wont disturb my sight...


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Dec 10, 2004)

You should start with what kind of camera you have and what your eyeglass prescription is.

Because there are cheap viewfinder and good ones. You might have to change your eyeglasses, or get an attachment for the viewfinder or get a whole new body with a better viewfinder.

Cheers


----------

